# 6.3 Pound Smallmouth!



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

:B Here she is.. my personal best to date. A beautiful Lake Erie Smallmouth that I caught on a Tennesee Shad crankbait. 6.3 pounds....21 1/4"! She was released unharmed  Must have been my lucky OGF hat that got me this one!  










Marcia


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW, that is one AWSOME FISH. Way to go!! Bet that was a great fight. Man I love smallie fishing, I hope to fish Erie for them some day but until then I have fun with the little ones in the creeks.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice way to break in the new boat 

Nice fish


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one sweeettt fish Marcia! Nice job!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Sweet fish,my hats off to you...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

beautiful fish.
but you and lundy are really starting to give me an attitude with those pics   
here i sit in columbus,drooling on my keyboard,while you're all having way too much fun up there  
i hope i can get the chance to get up there into them,before you have then too scared to hit a bait


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

That's one hoss of a bass! Congrats.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Smallie! That is one huge fish! Congrats on the PB!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, thats a freaking monster. Think it will be a Fish Ohio?  (It would actually make 2 Fish Ohio Smallmouth!)


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

What a beauty.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice catch


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Great Fish Marcia!!!
Smallmouth Are Great Fish, But That Is A Beauty!!
Thanks For The Pics.

Tom


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

wowsus..that's a great lookin bronze football you caught there..


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Great Fish Marcia! I can't wait to get back to Erie. The good fishing sure makes the weekdays feel like an eternity!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice smallie!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Great catch! I really need to get up there some time and try to find some of hawgs. I have caught a couple that were a bit smaller than that in Canada so I know what those fish are capaable of. I am sure that thing was quite a fight.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very , very nice smallie!

It had to be the hat  

There's no place like home, except Lake Erie in the spring time.

Nice job!

Kim


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice fish Marcia!!! I bet that fish felt like a 25# sheephead when you were bringing him in. Nice fish!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

That fish definitely makes me proud, thats for sure  
This fish fought a bit differently than the other smallmouth that I have ever caught. Normally, a smallmouth is a very arial fish. They will break water way far away from the boat....But, this one stayed under.. real deep.... more like a sheephead or catfish pull.... constantly diving... The darn thing went under my boat, and lucky for me, the propeller didnt cut the line. That would have have been the worst thing!!!!! 
I absolutely love smallmouth bass.. They are so beautiful with their sweet little red eyes and gorgeous coloring.... 
Marcia


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

That is one super smallie!! You and Rob must be tickled pink...
CONGRATS are in order... Will you get a replica mount made?


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Nice fish. I think that you should send that picture to BASS to show the fish, you and the OGF hat.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

we gonna see your pic again in bassmasters????


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Gorgeous smallie - I'm jealous.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Two good points: That would make a great replica mount & would also make a great pic in Bassmasters (or any other mag as far as that goes)


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great idea on the magazine picture. It would be cool for you and would be nice PR for the OGF.

The largest smallie that I caught up in Canada a few years back did the same thing you mentioned. He never broke the surface. I hooked him in about 15' FOW with 10# line. Every time I would work him up half to two thirds of the way from the bottom he would dive hard and peel line. This went on for nearly 15 minutes and I am not sure how many runs he actually made but it was several. I did not have a good set of scales but she was 21". My guess at the time was pushing 6# and I would say I was not far off based on yours. The prior day I caught a 42" pike not more than 40 yards from the same spot and the smallie by far outfought the pike. Particularly in freshwater, you will have a tough time finding a stronger fighting fish pound for pound in my opinion.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

As my son would say "That's a DANDY, isn't it Daddy" That is one fine fish Reel Lady!!


----------



## gofish (May 2, 2005)

I think I'm in love and the smallmouth ain't bad either...... No, really that's a nice fish, good going girl. I,m envious.. Congrats, i,m sure there will be more to come.........


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow where did you catch that on lake erie


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Just want to let you guys (and gals) know that I submitted my big smallmouth pic to BassMasters.  I am proud to say, that as a BassMaster subscriber, I am now proud to say that I have officially joined the "Lunker Club" :B Largemouth Bass have to be at least 10 pounds and Smallmouth have to be 6 pounds. I'll receive a "Lunker Club" patch and Certificate for my catch too! :B 
I mentioned OGF and even mentioned the website when I submitted my first picture that was in January's BassMaster issue. Unfortunately, the editor edited all of that out of my original letter  Oh well...I wonder if they will Photoshop the OGF logo off of my hat with the current picture? lol I guess we'll see


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

that's So cool! Only a Reel Lady could catch a lunker like that!


----------

